# New Old Town Predator



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I have a Old Town P13 and I love it. I'm sure most of you love your kayaks for what they are and the brand it is, but I'm really excited that Old Town is releasing a new model to the fleet. I didn't want an XL because I don't like the trolling motor console, but I am pretty certain this new model will be a pedal driven one. If so I plan on using my current model for rivers and areas that are shallow and if (crossing fingers) it is a pedal driven I will use that for lakes. I also will be able to take friends out fishing with me that don't have a kayak, which would be really great too. Nothing like trying to justify the purchase of a new yak!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist.


Rotflmao


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for the conversation everyone, great forum to participate in! I was told by @Stuhly that the pedal driven kayaks suck in weed beds so I'm not going to get one.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

C'mon, man. It was just a little fun.
And what kind of conversation were you looking for? You didn't ask a question or advice, you just stated how much you're looking forward to a kayak that hasn't been released yet and there isn't much info on.
Exactly what kind of conversation did you think would ensue? 
I guess the best I can offer is to say that I'm happy for you that you're excited. And a second kayak is always better than one.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I was being sarcastic with the exclamation mark  I was just wondering if anyone else had seen it etc. 

Anyone have any experience with pedal driven kayaks and if they are bad in weed beds ? I imagine during steelhead season crossing shallows they would not be ideal either.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

kayak1979 said:


> I was being sarcastic with the exclamation mark  I was just wondering if anyone else had seen it etc.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with pedal driven kayaks and if they are bad in weed beds ? I imagine during steelhead season crossing shallows they would not be ideal either.


I like my wilderness systems ride 115 but may be considering a jackson


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

My bad. Limitations of the written word...
I've never owned a pedal kayak, but I'd imagine they'd be a PIA in the weeds. The up side is that if the weeds were bothering you, you just pull up the fins and paddle it like a normal kayak.
I joke about pedal kayaks, but the reality is they are AWESOME when they're awesome. I fished a lake a few years back with a handful of people, one of them being Drew Gregory. And my buddy Larry showed up in a pedal kayak. It was windy as heck that day, and Larry smoked us. We just couldn't hold position for 5 seconds enough to make a cast and retrieve. And Larry just sat there and slowly pedaled into the wind. 
Not to mention the difference in speed. Pedal kayaks are friggin FAST! 
So I get it. I just rarely fish flat water and I'm almost always on a river. So it's just not a good option for ME. But if i fished flat water, I'd have one and I wouldn't let weeds stop me from getting one. Like I said, worst case scenario is that you pull up fins and paddle it.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I like my wilderness systems ride 115 but may be considering a jackson


Sure you are Tom. Gotta keep up with the cool kids


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

Have a Nativewatercraft Slayet Propel 13....a pedal drive. A whole new experience in how to fish. Have been on Erie and Mosquito with it and it does allow you to go long distances without paddling. Great for trolling. Went to Spencer in the weeds, but just paddled out until clear water. Great in the shallows for hands free maneuvering. Looking forward to have having it for fall steelhead fishing a river mouths.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I have a Hobie outback and will never go back to a standard kayak. As others mentioned wind or current really is not your enemy anymore as long as it's safe to be on the water. Since you love to troll its a no brainer in my opinion. I never liked to troll but I love it now for steelhead and even bass. I can even troll two jerkbait rods at the same time and increase the odds. As for weedbeds they can suck. But I only fish Erie now and deeper rivers so it's not an issue.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

How long are your guys kayaks that you take out on Lake Erie ?


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

The Slayer is 13'. It is wide at 34" and very stable. No issues on Erie. Have a Native Mantaray 14'. Very fast on the water but a not as stable. Have rigged the Slayer with a Jackson casting brace and can stand and cast with no issues.


----------

